
Why People Pirate Game of Thrones, a Global Cost Breakdown - Garbage
http://torrentfreak.com/why-people-pirate-game-of-thrones-a-global-cost-breakdown-140413/
======
mcv
I'm in the fortunate position of receiving HBO 6 months for free with my new
upgraded digital TV/internet subscription. Only it hasn't been activated yet;
I hope I can still see the previous episodes.

But once the free period ends, I don't think I want to keep paying EUR 15 per
month for it.

